# Crql_not_less_or_equal Blue Screen Error Help!!!!!!!!!!



## bradyfan123

My pc in the past week or so has started crashing at random times, invoking the blue screen with the following message

"CRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL"

Check to make sure....

Tech info

Stop : 0x0000000A(0x00000004, 0x00000002, 0x00000000, 0x804E85F5)

Dump of phys memory..."

Then on rebooting an error report comes up talking about hex dump and something about sysdata.xml

How can i resolve this problem?


----------



## TheChef

Run MemTest86+ jsut to rule that out...

http://www.memtest.org/#downiso


----------



## robina_80

dont worry about it i had same prob its to do with your memory


----------

